# Balmoral/Clifton Gardens Sunday 14th



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm planning an early fish somewhere in the harbour tomorrow - not to sure exactly where yet, but Balmoral or Clifton are on the cards. Anyone else fishing this side of Sydney harbour on Sunday ?

Cheers

Paul


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

Might see around Balmoral tomorrow


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi guys,

I can't fish tomorrow but I would recommend Cliefton over Balmoral. A few kings have been coming from the bouys at CG plus trevs and others. Balmoral has the slimey weed still and was dead last week. The forecast is looking good.

BTW one king was caught at the spit this morning on live squid (not by me). Water was 18.4C

David


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

Will be heading out from little Manly at 5am with Redfin, plan to head around North Head (conditions permitting) and hopefully tango with a few Salmon schools.


----------

